# sensor optico



## alexanderdj (Jun 23, 2007)

Hola a todos,

Tengo asignado la realización de un medidor de rpm como proyecto final de mi clase del lógica, 
he optado por realizar la medición sin contacto alguno con el medidor , es decir utilizando sensores opticos con bandas reflectantes.

Asi que me gustaria saber si alguien a tenido experiencia con estos sensores o si conocen de alguno.

Gracias...


----------



## Angel Larreal (Jul 4, 2007)

que tal si intentas algo bien sencillo con unos leds infrarojos que esten mandando una señal fija y lo que sea que quieras medir que este dando vueltas lo pones entre los infrarojos y asi tienes una tosca señal de reloj lista para que la mandes a un contador !!! CHA-CHAAN !!


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 4, 2007)

Que tipo de representacion necesitas: De aguja o Numeros ?


----------



## DANDY (Jul 14, 2007)

yo ya hice el mio y tiene un alcance de 10cm la idea es hacerque la luz infraroja refleje de un color blanco y de un color negro no refleje............ pero nececistas un osciloscopio para realizar estas pruebas 
.....usa el 555 para generar una señal de 300hz luego envialo al emisor
....pon el receptor bien cerca al emisor pero no mirandose directamente ambos deben apuntar hacia arriba por ejemplo luego pon una hoja bond para que la luz se refeleje y si la señal del receptor se repite tal y como el emisor entonces es perfecto pasa lo contrario con el colore negro esta prueba es solo para medir la velocidad de tu sensor pero si quieres saber si funciona simplemete usa multitester bueno te recomiendo que el receptor sea de color negro y con 2 patitas nada mas por que los receptores negros evitan la luz del ambiente y solo aceptan la luz infraroja


----------



## 207324 (Jul 17, 2007)

No!. Pará el circuto estta mal ( Nose si tte diste cuenta) el colector debe ir a Vcc y en medio la resistecia y el emisor debe ir a masa asi lograras corte y saturacion. ah y la señal la sacas de el colector


----------



## DANDY (Jul 17, 2007)

jejeje bueno compañero aunque usted no lo crea el circuito esta bien yo mismo lo eh comprobado es que las cosas no son como parecen es buena tu observacion pero esa es la manera de usarlo ya que se supone que cuando compras los infrarojos receptores la patita mas larga es el colector osea + y la patita mas corta es el emisor osea -  pero ............es al revez no se por que los fabricantes la ponen asi pero es la unica forma en la que funciona 207324  (((((en el emisor debe entrar la señal positiva y sale por el colector ))))


----------



## gc2k8 (Abr 18, 2008)

El problema está en la numeración de los pines, es decir, están intercambiados los pines 3 y 4 del optotransistor.


----------

